# telaserica - 18th century LEGAL Latin



## Wordspin18

Hello.

Someone has asked me to translate a short 18th century document, handwritten in ecclesiastical LEGAL Latin.
It is the description of an object, used for personal devotion.

Many letters (and words) are difficult to read, if one is not trained in paleography.
This word is very clearly written: *telaserica*.

But _what does it mean_?

Could anyone help me?

Thank you.

*Edit:*
The document turned out to be issued not by an ecclesiastical, but a secular authority.
Hence the corrected title.


----------



## bearded

Hello
I think it means silk cloth or silken cloth.  In literary Italian we have the same expression (two words: _tela = cloth, canvas, fabric _and _serica = silken, of silk). _I hope that latinists will confirm.

In Latin it might be plural: cloths/canvases of silk.


----------



## Wordspin18

Hi.
Thanks.
The (online) dictionaries did not give the (whole) word.
After your answer I realize that within the word, between _tela_ and _serica _there is a very slight distance.


----------



## Snodv

Bene fecisti, Barbate, but no, it isn't plural in Latin.  _Tela_ (f. sg.) is something woven, but _tela_ (n. pl.) means throwing weapons.


----------



## bearded

Tibi gratias ago, Snodv.
I  amended my #2 above.


----------



## bearded

Hi Wordspin


Wordspin18 said:


> Thanks.


You are welcome.
Please take the major correction by Snodv in #4 into account.


----------



## Wordspin18

Hi.

You bet I will. Thanks.
*Thank you very much Snodv. *(The following is intended as a _plaisanterie respectueuse:_) fortunately you put a d in your name and not another dental.


----------



## Snodv

Yes, "Snodv" incorporates part of my actual name, and I have dealt with that all my life.  When I am subbing I tell the students right away that there is no _T_ in my name!


----------



## Wordspin18

Snodv said:


> *I have dealt with that all my life.*


I should have thought of that. I apologize.
Actually, I was convinced you made the word up. (I'll stop here, before I make things still worse.)


----------



## Snodv

No worries!


----------



## Wordspin18

Thank you!


----------

